# Trailer smoker build



## shaneholz (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I've wanted one for awhile and just couldn't see paying the money, for one so here goes. I got a 120 gallon propane tank given to me so I'm off to the races. This will have a 24"x24" firebox with a rib box on the other end. I'm making it a reverse flow design. I'm also incorporating a stainless sink with prep area on the trailer. More pictures to come.


----------



## shaneholz (Mar 8, 2010)

I tried to attach pic's but for some reason they didn't seem to come across? Any ideas?


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 8, 2010)

I use photobucket.com and many others on here do the same to post pics.


----------



## shaneholz (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks very much for the info. 

http://pbckt.com/sZ.T6H


----------



## bassman (Mar 8, 2010)

Like the others have said, use photobucket and upload your pics at 640X480.  That's a perfect size for posting on the forums.


----------



## shaneholz (Mar 8, 2010)

I put a link to the pics on Photo bucket? Am I still doing something wrong?


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 8, 2010)

*This will explain everything!!*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## shaneholz (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kanadan (Mar 8, 2010)

hey 
not sure if you meant to write this but wouldnt the rib box be on the same end as the firebox on a reverse flow?


----------



## shaneholz (Mar 8, 2010)

As I'm drawing it up I was wondering about that. I was planning on having a stack on both with a dampner between the main chamber and the rib box. I was hoping that I could control it enough wtih that. Am I thinking wrong? Any input would be great, as I said this is my first wood burner, I've always had really nice gas set and forget models.


----------



## kanadan (Mar 8, 2010)

im a noob too I just started my build this last weekend on a 278 gallon, there might be some other guys in here that can help more but I think mounted above the firebox would be able utilize the heat coming off the firebox better and it gives it a nice place to sit on. heres an image of one http://www.blindpigbbq.net/images/NewSmoker2.jpg


----------



## shaneholz (Mar 8, 2010)

I was thinking of doing something like that but I was worried that the heat from the firebox would be too much and I wanted to use the top of the fire box for warming stuff and some cooking. maybe I'll have to rethink this one. Thanks for the input and I look forward to others help.


----------



## tsywake (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=79219

Here's a link to my reverse flow build from last year.  I didnt have a rib box on it.  Looking back on it, I'm kind of glad I didnt.  My tank is large enough that I dont have to worry about major changes in temperature and the ribs I've cooked on them so far have been amazing.  If you have any specific questions, I'll try to help you out as best I can.


----------



## shaneholz (Mar 17, 2010)

That is one sweet rig, I'm not quite going that big but I'm trying to put a nice stainless counter with a sink and hot and cold running water. I'm hoping to be mounting the main chamber on to the trailer this week. I'll post more pics when I do. Now you got me thinking I should have went tandem axle........hmmmmm


----------



## shaneholz (Mar 18, 2010)

Well now I have the trailer, time to start putting everything together. So far I got the trailer for free the tank was free, I have a friend that is a fabricator so he built the rib box and the fire box for free. I only had to buy a couple sheets of 3/16 plate. Total so far is 260.00


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 18, 2010)

Check out this how to that I made and see if it helps.

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## tsywake (Mar 18, 2010)

I had to go tandem with the weight of everything I had planned for it.  All total, I spent ~$1500 on the whole setup.  Granted, quite a bit of it I got for free, but I was impressed with how cheap I was able to do it.  As long as you dont overload the weight of the axle, you should be ok with one axle.  If you go over, it should be a lot of fun to pull.


----------

